# horse paint?



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey,

I really need help with this. I want to do my horse as a giant american flag for the costume class at fair because he is a big white board, lol. So, I can do whatever I want with him. So, my friend was telling me how another girl just totally painted every inch of her horse in red, white, and blue with white stars. I thought that would be pretty cool, I'll modify it some though. 

But, my question is, what kind of paint/spray paint should I use? Do you think just basic washable like finger paint would work? 

Also, if you have any other ideas about stuff to do with a white horse or what to add to this american costume like glitter, or what I should wear, please post them!! Thanks a lot for any help!

THC


----------



## Montana Star (Aug 15, 2007)

*Did you paint him?*

I am just curious to know if you painted your horse for the class. If so, what paint did you use and how did it work out for you?

My daughter wants some paint on her pony for a costume class (though not as much as you mentioned!) and I was not sure what to use except for maybe twinkle glitter paint which I found in very small bottles online for stenciling designs on your horse.


----------

